# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  कैसे चुराते है पेट्रोल पम्प पर पेट्रोल ....... जानकारी

## groopji

क्या आपको पता है की पेट्रोल पम्प पर पेट्रोल किस तरह चुराया जाता है 

अक्सर आप अपनी गाडी को दोष देते है की एवरेज कम दे रही है 

जबकि अक्सर पेट्रोल पम्प पर ही आपको चूना लगाया जाता है 

आइये जाने कैसे .......

----------


## Dr. EXE

अच्छा सूत्र बनाने के लिए आपको आभार और रेपो , पॉवर वाली |

----------


## groopji

जैसे ही पेट्रोल पम्प मेन आपकी टंकी में नोजल डालता है आपसे पूछता है की कितने का डालना है?

आप उसकी ओर देखते है और वो नोजल को जोर दे दबाता है इसी के साथ आप का लगभग पचास एम एल पेट्रोल का नुक्सान

----------


## Dr. EXE

ओके आगे जी |

----------


## groopji

मान लीजिए आपने पाच सौ रूपये का पेट्रोल डलवाया 

जैसे ही मशीन पर 500 की रीडिंग आती है वो तुरंत ही नोजल आफ कर देता है (ऐसा ना करने दें)

और आपका 100 से 150 ml पेट्रोल गायब

----------


## groopji

मान लीजिए आपने पाच सौ रूपये का पेट्रोल डलवाया 

जैसे ही मशीन पर 500 की रीडिंग आती है वो तुरंत ही नोजल आफ कर देता है (ऐसा ना करने दें और नोजल पकड़ने वाले को रोक दें)

और आपका 100 से 150 ml पेट्रोल गायब ( ये मात्रा आधा लीटर तक भी हो सकती है )

----------


## amol05

*बदिया जानकारी है जी और दे*

----------


## groopji

> अच्छा सूत्र बनाने के लिए आपको आभार और रेपो , पॉवर वाली |



!@#$%^&*()_+#$@#$%$#@

समझ तो गए होंगे आप ....

----------


## groopji

अक्सर आपको 0 दिखा दिया जाता है पर जैसे ही पेट्रोल पम्प वाला नोजल दबाने लगता है 

उसके साथ वाला कुछ ऐसी बात करता है की आप उसकी ओर देखने लगते हैं और यहीं आपके साथ धोखा हो जाता है

----------


## groopji

कार में हम बैठे बैठे पेट्रोल डालने के लिए कहते है और पम्प वाले के पास भरपूर मौका होता है पेट्रोल चुराने के लिए

----------


## groopji

जहाँ भी आप एक ही मशीन पर एक से ज्यादा पम्प मेन को देखें इन सब बातों का और ज्यादा ध्यान रखें क्योकि ये सब मिल कर एक गिरोह की तरह कार्य करते है

----------


## Kamal Ji

ग्रुप जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है.
मैंने कभी अपनी बाइक मे पेट्रोल भरवाना होता है तो 
मुझे पता है कि मेरे इधर के कौन कौन से पेट्रोल पम्प वाले हैं तो ऐसा टांका लगाते है और कुछ एक ऐसे है जो ईमानदार भी है 
या तो उन्हीं ईमानदार सेपेत्रोल भरवाती हूँ 
या फिर दो लीटर कि बोतल मे ही पेट्रोल लेकर फिर बाद मे खुद बाइक मे ....


कृपया आप यह जानकारी दें कि कई पेट्रोल पम्प वाले किसी तेल की मिलावट भी करते हैं यह कैसे पता चले ...?

----------


## King_khan

इसके बचाव कि कुछ और जानकारियां प्रदान करें |

----------


## groopji

> ग्रुप जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है.
> मैंने कभी अपनी बाइक मे पेट्रोल भरवाना होता है तो 
> मुझे पता है कि मेरे इधर के कौन कौन से पेट्रोल पम्प वाले हैं तो ऐसा टांका लगाते है और कुछ एक ऐसे है जो ईमानदार भी है 
> या तो उन्हीं ईमानदार सेपेत्रोल भरवाती हूँ 
> या फिर दो लीटर कि बोतल मे ही पेट्रोल लेकर फिर बाद मे खुद बाइक मे ....
> 
> 
> कृपया आप यह जानकारी दें कि कई पेट्रोल पम्प वाले किसी तेल की मिलावट भी करते हैं यह कैसे पता चले ...?


जी हाँ एक सीधा सा तरीका तो टिश्यू पेपर वाला है 

आप टिशु पेपर पर एक दो बूंद पेट्रोल की डाल दीजिए 

शुद्ध पेट्रोल होगा तो तुरंत उड़ जाएगा और अगर तेल का धब्बा दिखाई दे तो समझ लीजिए इसमें मिलावट है 

वैसे ये तरीका पूरी तरह से प्रमाणिक नहीं है किन्तु 85% तक कारगर है

----------


## love birds

मित्र कुछ डीटेल समज नहीं आई सिम्पल तरीका बताओ की करना क्या है उन्हे ऐसा करने से रोकने के लिए !!!!

----------


## Krish13

ग्रुप जी बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है आप, इस जानकारी से सदस्योँ मे अवश्य ही जागरुकता आयेगी॥

----------


## nirsha

> जैसे ही पेट्रोल पम्प मेन आपकी टंकी में नोजल डालता है आपसे पूछता है की कितने का डालना है?
> 
> आप उसकी ओर देखते है और वो नोजल को जोर दे दबाता है इसी के साथ आप का लगभग पचास एम एल पेट्रोल का नुक्सान





> मान लीजिए आपने पाच सौ रूपये का पेट्रोल डलवाया 
> 
> जैसे ही मशीन पर 500 की रीडिंग आती है वो तुरंत ही नोजल आफ कर देता है (ऐसा ना करने दें)
> 
> और आपका 100 से 150 ml पेट्रोल गायब


मित्र उम्दा जानकारी.......... पर यह बताएं की हम ये कैसे प्रूफ करें कि उन्होने पेट्रोल गायब कर दिया है?

----------


## groopji

> मित्र उम्दा जानकारी.......... पर यह बताएं की हम ये कैसे प्रूफ करें कि उन्होने पेट्रोल गायब कर दिया है?


वैसे तो इसमें पेट्रोल पम्प मालिक भी शामिल होता है 
किन्तु एक कारगर तरीका ये है की आप अगर मोटर साईकिल चालक हैं तो 

टंकी से पेट्रोल का पाइप निकाल कर सारा पेट्रोल निकाल लें और गाडी को पेट्रोल पम्प के बाहर से स्टार्ट करके पेट्रोल पम्प तक लेजाए 

और वहाँ पेट्रोल भरवाएं याद रखे की पेट्रोल की नाब आफ हो और टंकी पूरी तरह से खाली हो क्योकि बहुत सी टंकियों में कुछ पेट्रोल रह जाता है 

साथ ही अपने साथ कुछ दोस्तों को भी ले जाएँ (आप वीडियो रिकार्डिंग भी कर सकते है) 

जब मनचाही मात्र का पेट्रोल डलवा ले तो उसे टंकी से निकलवा कर वापस नपवा लें 

वैसे ये आजमाया हुआ तरीका है लेकिन थोडा पेचीदा होने के कारण हर कोई नहीं आजमा पाता

----------


## swami ji

अक्स सूत्र हे आपका  सभी के रोजिंदा काम आने वाला ,,मेरी दिल से बधाई हो आपको .....राजवीर

----------


## long

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी बाटी है 

आपका दिलसे धन्यवाद




> वैसे तो इसमें पेट्रोल पम्प मालिक भी शामिल होता है 
> किन्तु एक कारगर तरीका ये है की आप अगर मोटर साईकिल चालक हैं तो 
> 
> टंकी से पेट्रोल का पाइप निकाल कर सारा पेट्रोल निकाल लें और गाडी को पेट्रोल पम्प के बाहर से स्टार्ट करके पेट्रोल पम्प तक लेजाए 
> 
> और वहाँ पेट्रोल भरवाएं याद रखे की पेट्रोल की नाब आफ हो और टंकी पूरी तरह से खाली हो क्योकि बहुत सी टंकियों में कुछ पेट्रोल रह जाता है 
> 
> साथ ही अपने साथ कुछ दोस्तों को भी ले जाएँ (आप वीडियो रिकार्डिंग भी कर सकते है) 
> 
> ...

----------


## satya_anveshi

ग्रुप जी आपने एक सार्थक सूत्र का निर्माण किया है, आपका आभार।

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छी जानकारी हे..............* ++++

----------


## badboy123455

> ग्रुप जी बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है.
> मैंने कभी अपनी बाइक मे पेट्रोल भरवाना होता है तो 
> मुझे पता है कि मेरे इधर के कौन कौन से पेट्रोल पम्प वाले हैं तो ऐसा टांका लगाते है और कुछ एक ऐसे है जो ईमानदार भी है 
> या तो उन्हीं ईमानदार सेपेत्रोल भरवाती हूँ 
> या फिर दो लीटर कि बोतल मे ही पेट्रोल लेकर फिर बाद मे खुद बाइक मे ....
> 
> 
> कृपया आप यह जानकारी दें कि कई पेट्रोल पम्प वाले किसी तेल की मिलावट भी करते हैं यह कैसे पता चले ...?


आप bike भी चलाती हे क्या...........

----------


## nirsha

> वैसे तो इसमें पेट्रोल पम्प मालिक भी शामिल होता है 
> किन्तु एक कारगर तरीका ये है की आप अगर मोटर साईकिल चालक हैं तो 
> 
> टंकी से पेट्रोल का पाइप निकाल कर सारा पेट्रोल निकाल लें और गाडी को पेट्रोल पम्प के बाहर से स्टार्ट करके पेट्रोल पम्प तक लेजाए 
> 
> और वहाँ पेट्रोल भरवाएं याद रखे की पेट्रोल की नाब आफ हो और टंकी पूरी तरह से खाली हो क्योकि बहुत सी टंकियों में कुछ पेट्रोल रह जाता है 
> 
> साथ ही अपने साथ कुछ दोस्तों को भी ले जाएँ (आप वीडियो रिकार्डिंग भी कर सकते है) 
> 
> ...


हाँ मित्र practically थोड़ा परेशानी वाला काम है और इसी वजह से ये लोग फायदा उठाते हैं

----------


## indoree

ok 1 tarika aur hai dhyan se dekhna *Petrol machine me Liter aur Rs. ke 2 box* hote hai churane ka tarika agar apne Rs. 150 ka petrol liya hai to  liter box me* 1.50 dikhaga aur Rs. 107.00* kuch samaj me aya. are bhai dhyan se dekhoge to 1.50 lit petrol aya hai aur Rs. 107.00 hai aur aapne 150/- rs. diye hai just looking it... raj

----------


## dev b

बहुत अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र,,,और रेपो++भी

----------


## groopji

> ok 1 tarika aur hai dhyan se dekhna *Petrol machine me Liter aur Rs. ke 2 box* hote hai churane ka tarika agar apne Rs. 150 ka petrol liya hai to  liter box me* 1.50 dikhaga aur Rs. 107.00* kuch samaj me aya. are bhai dhyan se dekhoge to 1.50 lit petrol aya hai aur Rs. 107.00 hai aur aapne 150/- rs. diye hai just looking it... raj





> बहुत अच्छे सूत्र की बधाई मित्र,,,और रेपो++भी


सूत्र भ्रमण और सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र

----------


## dev b

अच्छे सूत्र के लिए बधाई और रेपो+++मित्र

----------


## BP Mishra

> वैसे तो इसमें पेट्रोल पम्प मालिक भी शामिल होता है 
> किन्तु एक कारगर तरीका ये है की आप अगर मोटर साईकिल चालक हैं तो 
> 
> टंकी से पेट्रोल का पाइप निकाल कर सारा पेट्रोल निकाल लें और गाडी को पेट्रोल पम्प के बाहर से स्टार्ट करके पेट्रोल पम्प तक लेजाए 
> 
> और वहाँ पेट्रोल भरवाएं याद रखे की पेट्रोल की नाब आफ हो और टंकी पूरी तरह से खाली हो क्योकि बहुत सी टंकियों में कुछ पेट्रोल रह जाता है 
> 
> साथ ही अपने साथ कुछ दोस्तों को भी ले जाएँ (आप वीडियो रिकार्डिंग भी कर सकते है) 
> 
> ...


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी बाँट रहे हो मित्र हम लोगो का ज्ञानबर्धन के लिए शुक्रिया।

----------


## ajau4u

इतने ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र निर्माण के लिए बधाई .........

----------


## raj_kumar8741

> वैसे तो इसमें पेट्रोल पम्प मालिक भी शामिल होता है 
> किन्तु एक कारगर तरीका ये है की आप अगर मोटर साईकिल चालक हैं तो 
> 
> टंकी से पेट्रोल का पाइप निकाल कर सारा पेट्रोल निकाल लें और गाडी को पेट्रोल पम्प के बाहर से स्टार्ट करके पेट्रोल पम्प तक लेजाए 
> 
> और वहाँ पेट्रोल भरवाएं याद रखे की पेट्रोल की नाब आफ हो और टंकी पूरी तरह से खाली हो क्योकि बहुत सी टंकियों में कुछ पेट्रोल रह जाता है 
> 
> साथ ही अपने साथ कुछ दोस्तों को भी ले जाएँ (आप वीडियो रिकार्डिंग भी कर सकते है) 
> 
> ...


मैंने एक बार ऐसा ही किया और पता चला की पेट्रोल पुमप वाले ने साढ़े तीन  लीटर पेट्रोल की जगह ढाई सो ग्राम पेट्रोल ही डाला , बस मैंने मालिक को  बुलाया और पोलिसे और मीडिया को बुलाने की धमकी दी तो उसने मेरे टंक में   पाच लीटर पेट्रोल डाला और माफ़ी मांगी

----------


## navinavin

*sabse accha tarika hai ki 5 liter ki gellon kharid lo or usme har baar 5 liter petrol bharva ke laao aapko petrol bhi dikh jayega or aap 5 liter ka jugement bhi lagaa sakte ho...........*

----------


## singh198

me petrol pump ki job kar chuka hu mujh pata he ki patrol ki chori nojal ka speed se dabane se nhi hoti balki pump ki machen me he seeting hoti he us se aapko petrol metar me thek dekhega lekin machin se hi petrol kam aayga

----------


## apki.rashmi

> me petrol pump ki job kar chuka hu mujh pata he ki patrol ki chori nojal ka speed se dabane se nhi hoti balki pump ki machen me he seeting hoti he us se aapko petrol metar me thek dekhega lekin machin se hi petrol kam aayga


... अरे तो फिर कैसे चोरी पकड़े ये भी बताओ सिंह198 जी।

----------


## The Flyer

*बात को साफ साफ और कम सब्दो में कहेंगे तो ठीक रहेगा दोस्त बेवजह पोस्ट बढ़ने के चक्कर में सारा कबाड़ा कर दिया.....*

----------


## Raja44

> *sabse accha tarika hai ki 5 liter ki gellon kharid lo or usme har baar 5 liter petrol bharva ke laao aapko petrol bhi dikh jayega or aap 5 liter ka jugement bhi lagaa sakte ho...........*


मित्र आइडिया तो अच्छा है आपका पर कुछ पम्प वाले बोतल डिब्बे गैलन मेँ पैट्राँल भरते ही नहीँ हैँ फिर क्या करेँ

----------


## hardeepmaan

*भाई बहुत अच्छी जानकारी है मेरे ऑफिस के बिलकुल साथ पेट्रोल pump है तो वो  कई बार मेरे पास आ जाते है वो लोग ये मानते है की जितनी हमारी सेलरी होती  है उसके हम डबल बना लेते है*

----------

